# Excited but nervous!



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got a new house :chili::chili:
We moved to Vancouver downtown about 4 years ago and have been living in a condo. We enjoyed the ease of condo living but have been missing a house. So we finally pulled the plug on a house in Victoria, which is on Vancouver Island. Scary proposition as I love Vancouver, but it is pretty easy to get the Ferry or float plane over. Also easy to get a ferry to Seattle which would be fun. It is a lovely place for the dogs too. Beach and grocery within walking distance. I guess if we don't like it there we will have to move back, you never know unless you try do you? 

This is the house
Colin Moorman and Ole Schmidt present 688 Falkland Rd in Oak Bay : Real Estate For Sale in BC

688 Falkland - a set on Flickr


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How exciting! And what a lovely home =Congrats


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> How exciting! And what a lovely home =Congrats


Thanks Mags.  will be happy to paint out all that brown...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! The house looks beautiful and HUGE. When do you move.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Maureen that house is fabulous. I just moved into a new house and, honestly, I am stressed to jumping out of my skin. But, we moved to a smaller house, and need to make a lot of adjustments. I know that no matter how happy the move is...it is still very enervating. It is a beautiful home. Victoria sounds wonderful to me. But any change is hard. I will be wishing you an easy time of it...and sending girlfriend love your way.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Congratulations!!!! The house looks beautiful and HUGE. When do you move.


July 1st, could be earlier as we are renting back to them from now until then so that we could keep our mortgage as is. 

It is large but it is such that you can rent out the basement as it has a separate door, and fully finished. The upstairs is for hubby working at home and our kids and family visiting. We can live on just the one level  which is larger than our current condo LOL.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> OMG, Maureen that house is fabulous. I just moved into a new house and, honestly, I am stressed to jumping out of my skin. But, we moved to a smaller house, and need to make a lot of adjustments. I know that no matter how happy the move is...it is still very enervating. It is a beautiful home. Victoria sounds wonderful to me. But any change is hard. I will be wishing you an easy time of it...and sending girlfriend love your way.


Thanks Sylvia, it is stressful isn't it? I can feel my stomach quiver. Victoria is beautiful and has the mildest weather in Canada. Stunning golf courses too, I am looking forward to that. 

Moving to a smaller place is hard. We had to do it ourselves to the condo, also had to move hubby's parents to a small condo also. Very hard on everyone. 

Thank you :tender: I appreciate your girlfriend love...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks Mags.  will be happy to paint out all that brown...




I can't wait to paint out the* blue*...LOL. I like blue for the sky and such, but not in my house. Likewise brown is a nice enough color for earth...but not so great for walls. 

We had to agree to rent back the house to the seller also...I was surprised to learn that it was only wordage...she didn't actually pay rent. Oh well, when you are spending hundreds of thousands, thousands don't seem so consequential.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, Maureen, your new home is STUNNING! I love everything about it! Congrats


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, Maureen, your new home is STUNNING! I love everything about it! Congrats


That's exactly what I was going to say. So happy for you both and the fluffs!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Maureen:chili: how exciting, love your new home:good post - perfect I LOVE LOVE LOVE VICTORIA, it's beautiful there, we use to vacation there from time to time. My bil lives in Port Angeles, just a ferry boat away.
I always wanted to live in Port Angeles, are you familiar with it?
My middles daughter lives in Renton, part of Seattle.
I AM JUST SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU:chili::chili:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That house is beautiful!! Love!! 

We moved from a 2br condo to a 3br house so I understand what a big change it is! Yet we somehow have managed to fill it with stuff already.. 

I've never been to canada... Chicago is cold enough! ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, LOVE the house, especially the tall ceilings, kitchen and open floor plan!!! Yeah!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks dreamy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I can't wait to paint out the* blue*...LOL. I like blue for the sky and such, but not in my house. Likewise brown is a nice enough color for earth...but not so great for walls.
> 
> We had to agree to rent back the house to the seller also...I was surprised to learn that it was only wordage...she didn't actually pay rent. Oh well, when you are spending hundreds of thousands, thousands don't seem so consequential.
> [/COLOR]


I like a very light house, light walls, light furniture. Got some painting to do LOL. Not sure if I will do the vaulted side though. 

I did some pretty strong negotiations, so feel the rent free two months is paid for by that. So pretty decent all around.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, Maureen, your new home is STUNNING! I love everything about it! Congrats


Aww! thankyou 



SammieMom said:


> That's exactly what I was going to say. So happy for you both and the fluffs!!


 Glad you like it  It feels really homey in there. Hoping this is our forever home now that the kids can come home to. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh Maureen:chili: how exciting, love your new home:good post - perfect I LOVE LOVE LOVE VICTORIA, it's beautiful there, we use to vacation there from time to time. My bil lives in Port Angeles, just a ferry boat away.
> I always wanted to live in Port Angeles, are you familiar with it?
> My middles daughter lives in Renton, part of Seattle.
> I AM JUST SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU:chili::chili:


Awww! thank you so much Paula, it will be an interesting time for us. Great you know it better than me LOL. No I don't know Port Angeles, have only really flown over so far and gone straight to Victoria. Oooh! just looked it up, it is in the US  aren't we close, Washington State, Olympic Mountains. Never been to Seattle yet either, should be fun to go it is easy to get the clipper ferry. 



CorkieYorkie said:


> That house is beautiful!! Love!!
> 
> We moved from a 2br condo to a 3br house so I understand what a big change it is! Yet we somehow have managed to fill it with stuff already..
> 
> ...


Well we moved from a big house to a little condo, sold nearly all our stuff and now have to buy again LOL. gonna be pricey. 

Chicago? it is freezing there LOL It is probably closer to Seattle weather. Only gets to about minus 3C in the winter max. It has already had spring blossoms and they have fallen already  




MalteseObsessed said:


> Wow, LOVE the house, especially the tall ceilings, kitchen and open floor plan!!! Yeah!!! Congratulations!


Thanks, the ceilings aren't overly high so still feels comfy but nice with the soaring family area to the upstairs. I hope we made the right choice :blink:


Ann Mother said:


> Looks dreamy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad you like it


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> I like a very light house, light walls, light furniture. Got some painting to do LOL. Not sure if I will do the vaulted side though.
> 
> I did some pretty strong negotiations, so feel the rent free two months is paid for by that. So pretty decent all around.[/QUOTE
> 
> But, did you get a gorgeous and loving CAT in the bargain? LOL...just kidding, but OMG I am totally heads over heals in love with this adorable cat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> silverhaven said:
> 
> 
> > I like a very light house, light walls, light furniture. Got some painting to do LOL. Not sure if I will do the vaulted side though.
> ...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Me to allergic to cats also m.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Well we moved from a big house to a little condo, sold nearly all our stuff and now have to buy again LOL. gonna be pricey.
> 
> Chicago? it is freezing there LOL It is probably closer to Seattle weather. Only gets to about minus 3C in the winter max. It has already had spring blossoms and they have fallen already
> 
> ...



Lol goes to show what I know about geography... When I hear canada I assume cold... And here I am in Chicago like a sucker! We just had snow yesterday  

At least you get to buy all new stuff!!! :w00t:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Aghhh! Getting so nervous I am awake with knots in my tummy now. Looking at photos scared I made a mistake. Do you all do that? lol. Looking at the things I need to change, and at the things wrong that would be hard to change. Instead of looking at the positive things. 

A new day soon, hopefully I will settle down.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How exciting!!! The house and the gardens are so beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Huge congrats , Maureen . That is exciting. I say as long as the beach is near by, it should be fun  hey and you can start working on the in-home studio (should be fun :chili. 

I wish you all the best at the move


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maureen, it is absolutely charming! I love it---and the garden. 
It sounds like you have "buyer regret" already---not uncommon when we make changes. You are going to LOVE it, I know. It just needs some memories there to make it a real home. I also love Victoria---the tea rooms, the blooms, and there is a garden there that I love (huge, can't remember the name) and of course the observatory which our family went wild over. It has been far too long since I was there! 
You can paint it lighter, although you should maybe wait until you have lived there for a year. I can't wait to hear how it all turns out!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in love with your house, it's beautiful! a friend of mine lives in Victoria and it's a beautiful place to live. Congratulations!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love your new house, it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats! Your new home is lovely, and Victoria is one my favorite cities. Sandi, I think you are thinking of Butchart Gardens. It is one of the most beautiful gardens anywhere. Although I've been to Victoria a number of times, I haven't ever been to Vancouver. I understand it is also a beautiful city. Maureen, I'm sure you'll love Victoria and your new home, and it is an easy ferry ride to Seattle. Moving is always stressful, but once you get settled it will be wonderful.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> How exciting!!! The house and the gardens are so beautiful!!! Congratulations!


Thankyou, finding a house that I thought was pretty along with a decent inside was tough. Still got stuff to do like the kitchen and painting. 



Katkoota said:


> Huge congrats , Maureen . That is exciting. I say as long as the beach is near by, it should be fun  hey and you can start working on the in-home studio (should be fun :chili.
> 
> I wish you all the best at the move


Thanks Kat, you are right
 I am looking forward to that. I am right on the water in my condo now, but with more room in a house I will be able to spread out, and I will drive again. Living in Vancouver required no driving at all LOL




edelweiss said:


> Maureen, it is absolutely charming! I love it---and the garden.
> It sounds like you have "buyer regret" already---not uncommon when we make changes. You are going to LOVE it, I know. It just needs some memories there to make it a real home. I also love Victoria---the tea rooms, the blooms, and there is a garden there that I love (huge, can't remember the name) and of course the observatory which our family went wild over. It has been far too long since I was there!
> You can paint it lighter, although you should maybe wait until you have lived there for a year. I can't wait to hear how it all turns out!


Thanks Sandi, I am feeling a bit better today, it just kinda hit me yesterday, the adrenaline of getting it followed by OMG the kitchen is not laid out properly and needs granite or marble counters, the downstairs bathroom has only a shower, bla bla bla. 

No won't be waiting to paint, even my kids took one look and said "you need to paint Mum, not your style" LOL I like the more Restoration Hardware look, couldn't take all that colour for more than five minutes. Neutrals with colour in the accents mainly. Will start with the front three darker browny rooms. I can do that myself in a jiffy 
Yes you are probably thinking of Butchard Gardens, haven't even been there myself yet. Lots to explore, it will be stunning soon. I love Beacon Hill Park also, it is a very English style park. 




Maglily said:


> I'm in love with your house, it's beautiful! a friend of mine lives in Victoria and it's a beautiful place to live. Congratulations!


Thanks Brenda, it should be fun, moving and travel as you get older I think gets more and more stressful. I am amazed how many on here know Victoria or have friends there. 



maltese manica said:


> I love your new house, it is absolutely stunning!


 Thanks Janene, got lots to do but it will look like mine in no time 



revakb2 said:


> Congrats! Your new home is lovely, and Victoria is one my favorite cities. Sandi, I think you are thinking of Butchart Gardens. It is one of the most beautiful gardens anywhere. Although I've been to Victoria a number of times, I haven't ever been to Vancouver. I understand it is also a beautiful city. Maureen, I'm sure you'll love Victoria and your new home, and it is an easy ferry ride to Seattle. Moving is always stressful, but once you get settled it will be wonderful .


Thanks Reva  Yes another SM'er that knows Victoria, wow! Yes moving is getting harder as I get older. It isn't the actual move, I seem to do that with no problem really and get sorted fast, it is the possibility of making the wrong choice as the cost of reselling, particularly here, is incredibly expensive, you have to pay a tax everytime you buy a house as well as the crazy agent, lawyer and moving expenses. I am really hoping to put down roots here so my kids and Grandkids can come and stay and feel at home. Just couldn't do that in an apartment. Looking forward to seeing Seattle  

Vancouver is lovely, but I wanted a house where I could still walk to shops, beach and great groceries, and in Van that means pretty much a condo, unless you have 2M plus for a reasonable place in Kits.  Victoria is a bit of an older, quieter community, Vancouver people don't understand why we would want to move to Victoria, Victorians don't understand wanting to live in the city LOL. We kind of like both worlds. Will still keep my dentist, Naturopath etc. here then it gives me an excuse to come over regularly.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You ladies are so AWESOME. Love you all :tender: so supportive...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Maureen! It's perfection!! Quaint and spacious and updated!!! ...and the gardens....and did I see a greenhouse??? Oh my, I hope you are deliriously happy there!!!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Oh, Maureen! It's perfection!! Quaint and spacious and updated!!! ...and the gardens....and did I see a greenhouse??? Oh my, I hope you are deliriously happy there!!!!!!!


You did Pat  thank you :tender: garden fully fenced in the back for the girls also, buuut. never out alone as there are many birds of prey there...:w00t:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Maureen, I am SO in love with the house! The garden makes me think of Holland, and I see so many potential quilting rooms...yes I see quilt designs and quilting space everywhere I go, my second love next to maltese


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> Maureen, I am SO in love with the house! The garden makes me think of Holland, and I see so many potential quilting rooms...yes I see quilt designs and quilting space everywhere I go, my second love next to maltese


Hah! the present owner has machines and loads of big bobbins etc, all you would need out there for quilting. I am sure she does it. We may rent out that area though and just leave the big room down there for photography.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a beautiful new house, Maureen. Enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

chichi said:


> What a beautiful new house, Maureen. Enjoy it in good health!!


 thank you Jill, I am now getting over my nerves and looking forward to it  Good health sounds good


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations on your new home.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads on your new diggs. Vancouver is such a beautiful city and there is so much to do in the city. It is such a gorgeous house, the colors on the walls are so warm and inviting, love the fireplace, lots of the outside coming in from those incurable windows, vaulted parlor. What a great find.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! It is a beautiful home!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

TLR said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations on your new home.


Thank you Tracy 



wkomorow said:


> Congrads on your new diggs. Vancouver is such a beautiful city and there is so much to do in the city. It is such a gorgeous house, the colors on the walls are so warm and inviting, love the fireplace, lots of the outside coming in from those incurable windows, vaulted parlor. What a great find.


Thanks Walter,  I am living in Vancouver now, but this house is in Victoria, so will be quite a change, although it is easy to get here from Victoria and will keep, for now, my dentist, orthodontist, naturopath etc. here so I have reasons to come back often and SHOP  The house is very light indeed, with lots of skylights as well as south and east facing rooms, one of the reasons we are buying it. I am afraid the colour will go though somewhat, may keep some of the yellow, but brown is not our colour. I tend to prefer a more neutral palette then bump it up with accessories. I have done the colour but have found even though we love it initially we tend to tire of it pretty soon. 



donnad said:


> Congratulations! It is a beautiful home!


 thanks Donna, I can't wait..


----------

